# golden issues



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

the other night my daughter age 20 ticked off our 12 year old golden cos he was misbehaving and i could not believe it when he actually showed her his teeth she dint touch him he was sent into his bed which is where he is always sent when in the doghouse lol what the heek is going on he has never done this before and she was no way threatening towards him any suggestios on why a dog of this age would suddenly show his teeth at her had him checked at the vet and theyve said nothing untoward going on well at least no more amiss than usual


----------



## jak_sak (Jan 23, 2008)

Not to be rude or anything, but there is this little word in English called "Punctuation." 

I am sure others here would appreciate that too!


Cheers..
-JI


----------



## PeanutsMom (Oct 14, 2007)

Not sure rose. I guess maybe he's just becoming a grumpier old man? Did she try to take food away from him or anything? 

PS: I don't care if you punctuate  

I was trying to bite my tongue but I must say that putting the words "I don't mean to be rude" before a rude comment does not change what it is. I apologize for being rude myself in pointing it out. That just rubbed me the wrong way.


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

All kinds of reasons that an older dog will show his teeth...to me...pain is the first thing to consider - After 12 years of living, he may have aches and pains...he maybe losing his vision or hearing...


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

LibertyME said:


> All kinds of reasons that an older dog will show his teeth...to me...pain is the first thing to consider - After 12 years of living, he may have aches and pains...he maybe losing his vision or hearing...


That was my thought also. You might keep an eye on him and see if he is showing any other signs of discomfort.


----------



## Abbydabbydo (Jan 31, 2007)

Or as you stated quite well, she just ticked him off! Hope everything is OK.


----------



## ShadowsParents (Feb 27, 2007)

No words of wisdom here but I hope he was just having a cranky moment, like most of us do from time to time!!!


----------



## paula bedard (Feb 5, 2008)

I'd suggest the onset of old age too. My sister-in-law's collie mix does the same thing once in a while. He'll growl some too. Hasn't hurt anyone and we let him know that he has misbehaved. Maybe your old guy didn't see or hear her until she was right on top of him and startled him.


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

jak_sak said:


> Not to be rude or anything, but there is this little word in English called "Punctuation."
> 
> I am sure others here would appreciate that too!
> 
> ...


tough if you dont like the lack of punctuation dont read it


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

thanks for all the replies peeps i did kinda put it down to him getting to be a grumpy old amn it was a shock cos he had never done it before


----------



## Old Gold Mum2001 (Feb 25, 2007)

Maybe a trip to the vet is in order to rule out medical issues, like thyroid, arthritis, hearing, and eyesight etc.


----------



## AndyFarmer (Jul 9, 2007)

rosemary said:


> *the other night my daughter age 20 ticked off our 12 year old golden cos he was misbehaving*


What did your daughter do that provoked him to show his teeth?


----------



## rosemary (Jul 7, 2007)

AndyFarmer said:


> What did your daughter do that provoked him to show his teeth?


as i said he was sen to his bed and she verballyticked him off from the other side of the room so no threatening or intimidating behaviour from her he dont need to threaten him our voices are enough to do the trick


----------



## Finn's Fan (Dec 22, 2007)

You might want to have his thyroid checked (do a six-panel test, not just the T4). An elderly golden can very easily be hypothyroid, bringing on behavior that includes aggression.


----------



## fostermom (Sep 6, 2007)

Is it possible that he was "smiling" instead of aggressively showing his teeth? It is an appeasement type of thing. I had a golden/lab who did it every time we came home from work and any time she thought we might be mad at her for something. My foster puppy does it when I come home at lunch or at night when I get home from work.


----------



## BeauShel (May 20, 2007)

I dont think a dog can be ticked off by just yelling it from across the room to where he showed his teeth but that is just my opinion. Maybe with his age he is just having pains and a trip to the vet for a senior full checkup is in order. Do a full thyroid panel and check for arthritis,hearing loss and vision loss. 
Good luck and let us know what the vet said.


----------



## Heidi36oh (Feb 27, 2007)

My Fox Terrier Charlie is 13 years old so far he only gets mad at the other dogs not us, but I believe he is a grouchy old boy and would do the same to us if he had the chance. He is in pain at and just loves to show his teeth to the younger ones



















 It's a Girl, *Cheyenne Opal










*


----------

